# أفتح كاس العالم من الأنترنت



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]طريقة مضمونة جربتها شخصياً وشغالة ميت فل وعشرة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأول هتنزل برنامج *​*Simple TV*​ 

*من هنا *





*[FONT=&quot]بعد ما ينزل البرنامج فك الضغط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دوس على [/FONT]**set up *​






*[FONT=&quot]بعد ما يتستب البرنامج ....أعمل كوبى للينك دة[/FONT]*​ rtmp://$OPT:rtmp-raw=rtmp://94.102.56.186:1935/histreamEd playpath=lag10 swfUrl=http://www.histream.tv/player.swf live=1 pageUrl=http://www.histream.tv/embed.php?file=lag10&width=640&height=460​ 






*[FONT=&quot]على شاشة البرنامج دوس [/FONT]**Ctrl+N*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعمل بيست للينك داخل مربع الــ [/FONT]**URL*​ *[FONT=&quot]دوس أوكيه وأنتظر حاجة بتاعة نص دقيقة كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عييييييييش حياااااتك [/FONT]*​ 












*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2014)

*الله ينور علييييييييييييييييييك

كدة العيلة و الجيران هييجوا عندى 

إشتغل معايا زى الفل 

نيجيريا و إيران دلوقتى : صفر - صفر*​ لغاية دلوقتى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2014)

*أيدك على حتة بخمسة ....
الولة اللى أنا مخلفه ذلنى على ما أدانى اللينكات
وأصر ياخد حتة بعشرين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2014)

هو كأس العالم مش حرام؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> هو كأس العالم مش حرام؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2014)

*شكراااا عبود .... لما بدوس بيست فى url مفيش حاجة بتتنقل ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2014)

*فتح ....... معرفش ازاى .......*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2014)

شكرأ جدأ
أفتدتني جدأ
أنا حملته عندي وأشتغل تومام

ربنا يخليك أستاذنا 
​


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2014)

خد منه 50 جنيه وقوله هفرجك علي كاس العالم  على بى ان سبورت وبالتعليق العربى 

ملفين
ملف فيه 2000 قناة لبرنامج سيمبل تى فى 
وملف فيه قنوات بي ان سبورت 
ضيفهم على البرنامج وعيش
للتحميل 
https://www.mediafire.com/?5is9n5sc2r1ece2


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكراااا عبود .... لما بدوس بيست فى url مفيش حاجة بتتنقل ......*




وانا كمان عندى كده


----------



## mary naeem (17 يونيو 2014)

هو وصفة سهة
:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:
بس مع النت اللي في مصر
:kap::kap::kap::kap:
الجون هيجي والناس هايصة
:999::999::999::999:
والكرة عندي لسه طايرة في الجو
leasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> وانا كمان عندى كده


*عند البرنامج دوسى *Ctrl + N
هتفتح عندك دى 





*
أعملى بيست للينك ومتسنيش يظهر شالله عنه ماظهر
دوسى اوكية وأنتظرى حوالى نص دقيقة تقريبا أو حسب سرعة النت عندك 
ملحوظة : مالكيش دعوة بالراجل أبو دشداشة دة *:cry2:



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> خد منه 50 جنيه وقوله هفرجك علي كاس العالم  على بى ان سبورت وبالتعليق العربى
> 
> ملفين
> ملف فيه 2000 قناة لبرنامج سيمبل تى فى
> ...


*يا سلااااام يافالح ؟؟؟
وكنت فين من أول الكاس ؟؟؟
حتى كسلان فى دى 
:cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> خد منه 50 جنيه وقوله هفرجك علي كاس العالم  على بى ان سبورت وبالتعليق العربى
> 
> ملفين
> ملف فيه 2000 قناة لبرنامج سيمبل تى فى
> ...



*يعنى على النت برضوا ..... خلاص خلينا مع اللى سطبناه ... اينعم القهوة اللى جانبي بتجيب الاجوان قبلى لكن مش مشكلة ... بالعكس .... بركز اكتر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عند البرنامج دوسى *Ctrl + N
> هتفتح عندك دى
> 
> 
> ...



*هانعمل كده كل مرة نتفرج فيها ولا هي مرة واحدة .....؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هانعمل كده كل مرة نتفرج فيها ولا هي مرة واحدة .....؟؟؟*


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
هى مرة واحدة بس ...بعد كدة كل ما حضرتك تفتح هيجيب القناة
توماتيكى توماتيكى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

*يا جماعة فيه محلات بتبيع ريسيفر بيستقبل النت ...للى عايز
( معرفش ماركات )
بس لو حابب تشتريه أستلمه من المحل شغااااااااال
يعنى يضبطهولك و تتأكد من القناة وتتأكد منه أنه هيفتح لما تروح البيت
أو هو ييجى يركبه فى البيت ويظبطهولك
سعره يتراوح ما بين 300 - 750 جنيه 
وفيه نوع بيسجل زيه زى الفيديو بالظبط وأنت مش موجود
عشان كدة الولة لهف منى عشرين جنيه 
وبيذل أهلى ( ما نا وفرت لك يا عم الحاج حسبة 500 جنيه )
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2014)

*



			يعنى على النت  برضوا ..... خلاص خلينا مع اللى سطبناه ... اينعم القهوة اللى جانبي بتجيب  الاجوان قبلى لكن مش مشكلة ... بالعكس .... بركز اكتر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو نفس البرنامج ابى لكن بتضيف عليه قناة الجزيرة الرياضية لbe in sport

*


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2014)

برافو عليك يا استاذ عبود  انت هترحمنى من الزن وكلمة زهقت وطهقت عاوز انزل هاتولى ريسيفر اعملوا اشتراك
ربنا ينجيك من المهالك يا استاذنا .. هجرب  بس انا عشمت الولة عارف لو مفتحش انت حر هبعتهولك واخلص منه


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2014)

ياباشا الرسيفر بيشتغل بخاصية IPTV نفس تطبيق البرنامج ده بس على الرسيفر وعلى حسب سرعه النت عندك هيقطع 
فبلاش حد يشترى رسيفرات فى الوقت الحالى 
الحلول المتاحة هى ياما تتفرج على النت حسب سرعتك 
ياتركب قمر ناقل لكاس العالم على القنوات المفتوحه واسهلهم اموس الاسرائيلى 


مكنتش مكسل ولا حاجة ياباشا 
كل الحكايه انه محدش طلب حاجة يتفرج بيها على النت 
كل المحاولات كانت على الهوتبيرد او النايل سات 
لكن على النت الحلول كتير 
والمواقع كتير  
واللى عاوز يشوفه من الموبايل لو عنده اندرويد فيه برنامج بيفتح قنوات بى ان سبورت برضه 
بس انتوا اطلبوا


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ياباشا الرسيفر بيشتغل بخاصية IPTV نفس تطبيق البرنامج ده بس على الرسيفر وعلى حسب سرعه النت عندك هيقطع
> فبلاش حد يشترى رسيفرات فى الوقت الحالى
> الحلول المتاحة هى ياما تتفرج على النت حسب سرعتك
> ياتركب قمر ناقل لكاس العالم على القنوات المفتوحه واسهلهم اموس الاسرائيلى
> ...



طيب يا جوجو لو عندك  لينك برنامج يفتح قنوات بى ان سبورت  على الموبيل 
هاته  اهو نجرب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2014)

*ميزة البرنامج ان الصورة مش بتقطع كتير
*​


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> طيب يا جوجو لو عندك  لينك برنامج يفتح قنوات بى ان سبورت  على الموبيل
> هاته  اهو نجرب


اتفضلى يا فندم 
https://app.box.com/s/egf89fsvw4qajhvh0ig9


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> اتفضلى يا فندم
> https://app.box.com/s/egf89fsvw4qajhvh0ig9



*وده نسطبه على الموبيل أزاى ...؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> اتفضلى يا فندم
> https://app.box.com/s/egf89fsvw4qajhvh0ig9



*يا عمنا أيدنا الخطوات *​


----------



## red333 (17 يونيو 2014)

قناة دردانييل  على نايل سات
بتنقل المباريات المفتوحة ال على بن سبورت 

Dardaneel

ترددها
11679
H
ترميز
27500


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> قناة دردانييل  على نايل سات
> بتنقل المباريات المفتوحة ال على بن سبورت
> 
> Dardaneel
> ...


*جرررررربت جميع القنوات دى
ولا واحدة أتنيلت معايا
لو أمكن شرح أنزلها ازاى
سأكونُ لكَ من الشاكرين 
*​


----------



## red333 (17 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جرررررربت جميع القنوات دى*
> *ولا واحدة أتنيلت معايا*
> *لو أمكن شرح أنزلها ازاى*
> *سأكونُ لكَ من الشاكرين *​


* غالبا هتلاقيها موجوده على الجهاز عندك يا عبود*
*عشان تتاكد *
*اضغط على زر الترتيب الابجدى للقنوات هتلاقيها فى حرف ال d*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> * غالبا هتلاقيها موجوده على الجهاز عندك يا عبود*
> *عشان تتاكد *
> *اضغط على زر الترتيب الابجدى للقنوات هتلاقيها فى حرف ال d*


*يا عمنا أنا هيبتى ضاعت فى البيت 
كل مرة أقول للولة أنا جبت لك تردد جبت لك تردد
يقولى روح دول بيشتغلوك ...تطلع فى دماغى وأقعد قدام الريسيفر
وتطلع فعلا أشتغالة 
:hlp::hlp::hlp:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

*معاً لدعم كأس العالم 2014 *





​


----------



## red333 (17 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عمنا أنا هيبتى ضاعت فى البيت *
> *كل مرة أقول للولة أنا جبت لك تردد جبت لك تردد*
> *يقولى روح دول بيشتغلوك ...تطلع فى دماغى وأقعد قدام الريسيفر*
> *وتطلع فعلا أشتغالة *
> *:hlp::hlp::hlp:*​


 
*يا عم مش اشتغلات*
*انا عندى 5 قنوات شغاليين كاس العالم مجانا بس مش نايلسات*
*ادخل قسم اخبار الرياضة وهتلاقى التفاصيل*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *يا عم مش اشتغلات*
> *انا عندى 5 قنوات شغاليين كاس العالم مجانا بس مش نايلسات*
> *ادخل قسم اخبار الرياضة وهتلاقى التفاصيل*


*ما نا جربت كل دول
بص ...أدينى قناة واحدة او أتنين من اللى شغالين عندك
وأكتب لى الخطوات خطوة خطوة
معنديش فى الريسيفر خاصية البحث بالأبجديات

*​


----------



## red333 (17 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما نا جربت كل دول*
> *بص ...أدينى قناة واحدة او أتنين من اللى شغالين عندك*
> *وأكتب لى الخطوات خطوة خطوة*
> *معنديش فى الريسيفر خاصية البحث بالأبجديات*​


*  قناة دردنيل فى نفس تردد قنوات الحلبه  وماجيستك سينما وانجل المسيحيه *
*هتلقيها معاهم*

*طيب الاول انت الطبق عندك ثابت ولا متحرك *
*وعندك اقمار غير النايل سات ولا لا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *  قناة دردنيل فى نفس تردد قنوات الحلبه  وماجيستك سينما وانجل المسيحيه *
> *هتلقيها معاهم*
> 
> *طيب الاول انت الطبق عندك ثابت ولا متحرك *
> *وعندك اقمار غير النايل سات ولا لا*


*هيقولى درندنيل وماجستيك ...:a82::a82:
الطبق عندى ثابت
وعندى الهوت بيرد 
أعمل أزاى بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## red333 (17 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هيقولى درندنيل وماجستيك ...:a82::a82:*
> *الطبق عندى ثابت*
> *وعندى الهوت بيرد *
> *أعمل أزاى بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*  انت بس قول للواد المض عليها وهو  هيجبها من قفاها*

*عندك اوربى يا راجل وساكت*
*طيب  الاوربى فى مجموعه قنوات بتذيع  زى الباقه السويسرى الهى قنوات  sri*
*بس دى مشفره يعنى عايزه نوع ريسيفر من ال بيتوصل بالانترنت وخد بالك الانترنت هنا مش عشان يشغلها زى الموقع ال انت جايبه  وانما عشان يفك الشفره  يعنى هتلاقى القنوات شغاله زى المفتوحه*
*ها قولى ايه نوع الريسيفر عندك*


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2014)

نزل البرنامج على الكمبيوتر وانقله على الموبايل بالوصله بتاعت الجهاز وبعد كدة سطبه


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2014)

*قناة دردنيل بتبث من النت وصورتها مش حلوة وغالبا اول ماتش تنقله كان ماتش امريكا وغانا امبارح  يعنى غير مؤكد نقلها للماتشات 
انا بتفرج على السويسريه على الاوروبى 

*


----------



## red333 (17 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *قناة دردنيل بتبث من النت وصورتها مش حلوة وغالبا اول ماتش تنقله كان ماتش امريكا وغانا امبارح يعنى غير مؤكد نقلها للماتشات *
> *انا بتفرج على السويسريه على الاوروبى *


 
*هى بتنقل المباريات ال بتذيعها بن سبورت المفتوحه على قمر سهيل القطرى*
*وهى هتذيع22 مباره*
*ده بالنسبه للمعندوش اى وسيله تانيه*

*اما السويسريه عايزه ريسيفر بيفك الشفره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *قناة دردنيل بتبث من النت وصورتها مش حلوة وغالبا اول ماتش تنقله كان ماتش امريكا وغانا امبارح  يعنى غير مؤكد نقلها للماتشات
> انا بتفرج على السويسريه على الاوروبى
> 
> *



*طيب ودة ترددها كام وبتيجى على الأطباق الثابتة ولا لأ....؟؟؟ *


----------



## red333 (17 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طيب ودة ترددها كام وبتيجى على الأطباق الثابتة ولا لأ....؟؟؟ *


  بتيجى على الاطباق الثابته على النايلسات


قناة دردانييل على نايل سات
بتنقل المباريات المفتوحة ال على بن سبورت 

Dardaneel

ترددها
11679
H
ترميز
27500


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

*MINI COOPER
دة الريسيفر اللى عندى 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما نا جربت كل دول
> بص ...أدينى قناة واحدة او أتنين من اللى شغالين عندك
> وأكتب لى الخطوات خطوة خطوة
> معنديش فى الريسيفر خاصية البحث بالأبجديات
> ...


*الباشا الكبير فعلا كاس العالم شغال على يوتلسات والقمر الاسرائيلى 100%
*​


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2014)

شغاااااااااااااااال 

thanks 

بابا فرح خالص 

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2014)

*البرنامج لم يعد عاملا معى على bein sport
لا اعرف السبب
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *البرنامج لم يعد عاملا معى على bein sport
> لا اعرف السبب
> *​


*

وانا كمان ....*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *البرنامج لم يعد عاملا معى على bein sport
> لا اعرف السبب
> *​





صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> وانا كمان ....*


وانا كمان :shutup22:

وكل مافتحه يجبلي علامة اكس احمرا كدا:t19:







اريد حلأ:thnk0001:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا كمان :shutup22:
> 
> وكل مافتحه يجبلي علامة اكس احمرا كدا:t19:
> 
> ...



*كارت احمر*


----------

